# Audio pipe power question



## gman-brute

I was wondering if or how long you can run your audio tube without your atv running? I have tried to search but not much luck..


----------



## crazywes

Thats easy ....................until your battery dies:band:


----------



## bigdigger1527

crazywes said:


> Thats easy ....................until your battery dies:band:


:haha:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I've wondered the same thing Gman. I guess i'll just add a set of jumper cables to my ammo cans and it won't matter. I sure would hate to run the battery down and not be able to crank up after sitting and having a few with some tunes.


----------



## hooliganhodgie

I have run mine for over half an hour no problem. I don't think it draws a bunch of power.


----------



## gman-brute

2010Bruterider said:


> I've wondered the same thing Gman. I guess i'll just add a set of jumper cables to my ammo cans and it won't matter. I sure would hate to run the battery down and not be able to crank up after sitting and having a few with some tunes.


Exactly...:agreed: Guess you can always pull start her.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Fuel injected bikes, like mine, don't have the pull rope option. Sadly. So jumper cables are it. I wonder if we could turn the handle bar switch off, and while towing it in low range, turn it on, making it crank? Anyone ever try this?


----------



## gman-brute

Oh that sucks..ya not too sure on roll starting.


----------



## gpinjason

I don't think you can tow start an auto... have never seen it done...

either way, with FI and no battery power, it won't start anyway... the ignition system has to have juice to run...


----------



## hp488

I have run my system for 2hrs and had no problem starting yours might draw more than mine does. Look at my sig that is what I run.


----------



## gman-brute

hp488 said:


> I have run my system for 2hrs and had no problem starting yours might draw more than mine does. Look at my sig that is what I run.


Im just going to run a 200 watt soundstorm amp and 2 mtx marine speakers...surely it wont require more than your system. Thanks for the input guys..Guess ill figure out how long you CANT run it


----------



## greenkitty7

I just got a new AGM battery from orieleys and it is the shiz. I ran mine for six hours one day working on my bike, and it crunk right up with no trouble. 79.99 PN# ETX-16


----------



## gman-brute

ya that may be what i end up doing..that is if mine doesnt hold up. Im thinkin my stock exhaust mod may be a lil loud for sitting on the trail getting refreshed:friday: and jammin:chewbacca: :rockn: haha


----------



## deadman inc

Hey guys just out of curiosity has anyone ever put a second battery in there bike for there radio? I have seen in done on sportsmans and grizzlys but havent got a clue on burtes. I wont to do but cant find a good spot to put it. Just curious.


----------



## JPs300

Instead of a second battery I would try to run a larger single if possible. - Just less to maintain and keep track of. 

I've run mine for close to an hour with the bike off. Just a stock replacement sealed cell Deka bike battery. I have an Alpine V12 amp pushing 500watts RMS, thus a lot more output than most audio tubes but also a higher efficiency amp than most run.


----------



## gman-brute

hmm. ya ive ran my pipe for about 20 or 30 mins and still started up no problem after sitting.


----------



## greenkitty7

brutes have great batteries... should be able to run a small amp like that in a audio pipe for a LONG time.


----------



## whoolieshop

Here's a way you can get a rough idea. 
Take the reserve power rating on your battery, this rating indicates the total amount of juice it can provide at a constant rate of discharge over a period of amp-hours before it is completely discharged.. (10 volts).

Therefore say your battery has a 12 amp hour rating, in theory your battery can provide a constant 12 amps for 1 hour before it's completely dead. Keep in mind however you cannot crank your quad on 10 volts, it needs closer to 11 volts.

Now find out what size fuse is in your amplifier, this fuse represents the absolute maximum the amplifier could draw at any given time, any more and the fuse would blow.

For this example we will assume your amplifier has a maximum of a 10 amp fuse, in reality it shouldn't be drawing that much at normal sitting volume, you could confirm the actual draw with an ammeter if desired.

It's also probably safe to assume that we aren't going to have it cranked to its maximum amp draw the entire time so lets just assume it draws 5 amps.

That being said 12 amp hour rating / 5 = 2.4 (at least) hours before the battery is completely dead, if you discharge at a lower rate you'll get more time, shorter if you exceed the amp-hour rating.

When dealing with larger reserve capacity batteries such as marine deep cycles a 100 amp hour battery can run a 5 amp draw for 20 hours, or a 10 amp load for 10 hours.

You could pick up a cheap ammeter from the auto parts store, wire it up and sit a bit with your stereo running then you could get an accurate guestimate of how long you could run on any given battery with your setup.

This same principal applies to lighting add up the wattage of your headlights, say (2) 50 watt lights = 100 watts \ 12 volts = 8.2 amp draw if you leave your aux or headlights on and they drew 8.2 amps a 12 amp hour battery could supply them for 1.4 hours before completely discharging the battery.

if dealing with HIDS which have a high startup draw then a much lower constant draw (around 3 amps with good ballasts) you could burn the hids for 12 AH / 3 = 4 hours.

Hope this helps!


----------



## muddaholic 09

iv got a system from off road sound system. it has 2 6 inch bazooka and an amp just about the size of my rad (not sure what size it is) but i know i can play mine for at least 3 hours w/out strating it.


----------



## byrd

hey greenkitty did u have to modify ur battery box to fit that etx-16. i bought the same batt from advanced auto parts but its about 1'' to 1.5'' longer .5'' to .75'' thinker and .5'' taller so i had to do some cutting on the batt box and the terminals r swapped so i had to rerun my cables so that the neg and pos are on different sides. its a night and day difference on cranking tho. the stock size batt is only 220 cranking amps and the etx-16 is 320 cranking amps. u can hear the difference rolling over. the 16 is alot faster


----------

